

Ask HN: I want to start a security company, where should I start? - toor

Hi guys, I've been thinking a lot recently about starting my own security/network security business; but I don't know where I should start. Any advice?
======
QuasiPreneur
If you're in the bayarea, let's talk! Quasipreneur@gmail.com

